# How hard is it to find an owner to rent from at 11 months out?



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm just curious how difficult it is to find owners willing to rent out 10-17 points for $14.50 a point who own at GF/BW/BC/Poly/WL/BLT if the renter is willing to pay in full via paypal upon reservation confirmation without having to worry about getting scammed?

This make more sense to me than using David's because it cuts out the middle man and owners get paid in full upon booking.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2018)

Please be careful here, because we don't allow buying/selling/renting in the discussion forums.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm just considering the difference between owning vs  renting. I was thinking of picking up a saratoga contract, but by the looks of availability at 7 months it seems like even if I were to own DVC, I wouldn't have access to studios at the resorts I mentioned very easily.


----------



## noreenkate (Sep 2, 2018)

IMO you will have difficulty finding an owner to rent 11months out for that price. Most seem to be charging  around $17 pp.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 2, 2018)

So you’d just be looking for a single night in a studio?

You could check out Mouseowners Rent Trade Buy forum.


----------



## elaine (Sep 2, 2018)

IMHO, it's a lot of work for a small amount of points, but I would consider it to someone who already owned DVC. Maybe buy at another resort, even if it costs a bit more, if you plan to regularly stay elsewhere?


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2018)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm just curious how difficult it is to find owners willing to rent out 10-17 points for $14.50 a point who own at GF/BW/BC/Poly/WL/BLT if the renter is willing to pay in full via paypal upon reservation confirmation without having to worry about getting scammed?
> 
> This make more sense to me than using David's because it cuts out the middle man and owners get paid in full upon booking.


I doubt you'll have much luck at that price.  Paying for a timeshare rental using PayPal is against their rules so I'm not sure that offers much protection.  You should likely either go retail or through a broker based on your concerns.  The 7 month window has some challenges but it's still workable for many situation.  More difficult for some resorts and some times of the year and certainly for studios.


----------



## djohn06 (Sep 7, 2018)

DVC resorts are easy rentals.  Most private owners receive all funds up front.  I would not consider that a perk.

Maybe a newbie owner goes $14.50, but no one else would.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 8, 2018)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm just curious how difficult it is to find owners willing to rent out 10-17 points for $14.50 a point who own at GF/BW/BC/Poly/WL/BLT if the renter is willing to pay in full via paypal upon reservation confirmation without having to worry about getting scammed?
> 
> This make more sense to me than using David's because it cuts out the middle man and owners get paid in full upon booking.



For so few points, why are you so concerned about the price?


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 9, 2018)

Unless owners have distressed points I’m not seeing it renting that low. In that case the points are no good 11 months out.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

I’d never rent my points out at that price. If you want a Hotel Based Disney Vacation Club resort then buy there.  If you buy Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort there is no guarantee you’d get anything in the sought after resorts at 7 months.  I have seen some Boardwalk Villas, Boulder Creek, and AKV for less money than Beach Club Villas, Poly, Grand Floridian, BLT etc


----------



## Commish_DVC (Oct 12, 2018)

The price point is way too low - I have booked studios 11 months out for $16 -  but no more - Since Disney one-time points are now $19 - anything under that is reasonable - 
I have had luck booking Poly studios at 7 months - believe its easier to piece together since there are only 2 room categories.

I would predict that the DVC rental businesses will be raising prices in the near future - owners selling points to the brokers for $13-$14pp are short changing themselves IMO -


----------



## icydog (Oct 18, 2018)

Commish_DVC said:


> The price point is way too low - I have booked studios 11 months out for $16 -  but no more - Since Disney one-time points are now $19 - anything under that is reasonable -
> I have had luck booking Poly studios at 7 months - believe its easier to piece together since there are only 2 room categories.
> 
> I would predict that the DVC rental businesses will be raising prices in the near future - owners selling points to the brokers for $13-$14pp are short changing themselves IMO -



One time points to owners not to the general public. I rent my Disney's Beach Club Villas out for $17 plus PayPal fees. I would never use a broker. Points are easy to rent.


----------



## sherakay (Dec 8, 2018)

icydog said:


> One time points to owners not to the general public. I rent my Disney's Beach Club Villas out for $17 plus PayPal fees. I would never use a broker. Points are easy to rent.


Where are you renting them? We rented points for Aulani from a broker last year before we purchased, then after we bought SSR resale and Poly direct within a month of each other we rented our points back out to recoup some of the money we had spent on renting. We went to WDW last year in May but stayed in an offsite TS but May of this year we stayed on our own points at BLT and AKL-Kidani. I woke up seven months to the day to book those rooms while we were in Aulani so six hours earlier than those on the East coast have to wake up to book seven months out. We are skipping next year since we have a new baby coming in 39 days. 

We would like to rent out our 150 SSR points or 50 Poly points but not sure where is the best place to list them. If we could beat the broker price of $13.50-$14.50 that would be nice. We would like to use the $$ to do an Alaska cruise next Sep instead.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 8, 2018)

When you rent out points and use it for another vacation, do you have to pay income taxes of it? Do you report your rental income on your taxes? If so, then renting our points is not very lucrative because you are losing 30-40% depending on what state you live in and your tax bracket. Can someone explain how this is supposed to work?


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> When you rent out points and use it for another vacation, do you have to pay income taxes of it? Do you report your rental income on your taxes? If so, then renting our points is not very lucrative because you are losing 30-40% depending on what state you live in and your tax bracket. Can someone explain how this is supposed to work?


You do owe taxes adjusted for direct expenses, mostly dues.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 8, 2018)

Dean said:


> You do owe taxes adjusted for direct expenses, mostly dues.



So how does renting points make sense when you are losing anywhere from 20% to 40% to state and federal income taxes? It seems like it would not make sense especially for higher income DVC owners. I know everyone says exchanging on RCI is a bad use of points but it would probably come out the same or more expensive to rent out points, pay income taxes and then buy another vacation. If you use at DVC or exchange on RCI, you do not have to pay income taxes in the rental revenue. I guess it makes sense if your goal is simply to get your dues back plus a little profit after taxes. But when people say they are renting their points for double the MF, this is not resally true.


----------



## sherakay (Dec 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So how does renting points make sense when you are losing anywhere from 20% to 40% to state and federal income taxes? It seems like it would not make sense especially for higher income DVC owners. I know everyone says exchanging on RCI is a bad use of points but it would probably come out the same or more expensive to rent out points, pay income taxes and then buy another vacation. If you use at DVC or exchange on RCI, you do not have to pay income taxes in the rental revenue. I guess it makes sense if your goal is simply to get your dues back plus a little profit after taxes. But when people say they are renting their points for double the MF, this is not resally true.



Our tax penalty was just a few dollars because 1. You deduct your timeshare expenses from what you made. We just bought in so we deducted the full cost of what those points cost to buy divided by how many years are left on the contracts. For example, roughly $144/mo we pay for SSR times like seven years plus the few thousand we put down last year, that total all divided by like thirty something years, then that amount subtracts from what you received. Once you enter that in Turbo Tax your refund goes back up after entering the income took you down. 

2. We live in WA state, we pay no state income tax.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 8, 2018)

sherakay said:


> Our tax penalty was just a few dollars because 1. You deduct your timeshare expenses from what you made. We just bought in so we deducted the full cost of what those points cost to buy divided by how many years are left on the contracts. For example, roughly $144/mo we pay for SSR times like seven years plus the few thousand we put down last year, that total all divided by like thirty something years, then that amount subtracts from what you received. Once you enter that in Turbo Tax your refund goes back up after entering the income took you down.
> 
> 2. We live in WA state, we pay no state income tax.



That sounds like a good way to avoid paying income taxes on timeshares. If you add in the buy in cost, then you will rarely pay income taxes because there will rarely be a profit on paper.


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So how does renting points make sense when you are losing anywhere from 20% to 40% to state and federal income taxes? It seems like it would not make sense especially for higher income DVC owners. I know everyone says exchanging on RCI is a bad use of points but it would probably come out the same or more expensive to rent out points, pay income taxes and then buy another vacation. If you use at DVC or exchange on RCI, you do not have to pay income taxes in the rental revenue. I guess it makes sense if your goal is simply to get your dues back plus a little profit after taxes. But when people say they are renting their points for double the MF, this is not resally true.


IMO buying specifically to rent doesn't make sense.  It's a high risk investment and the returns are decent but not great comparatively speaking.  As for exchanging it depends on what you exchange to.  If it's something that would be cheap, I'd disagree, but if it's Maui 4th of July or similar it makes sense.  An AI or MX in general really doesn't make sense.  IF ones uses a broker it won't be double after taxes but it can be if you rent privately.  Realistically the highest fed tax right now would be 24% on roughly half the rental amount.



sherakay said:


> Our tax penalty was just a few dollars because 1. You deduct your timeshare expenses from what you made. We just bought in so we deducted the full cost of what those points cost to buy divided by how many years are left on the contracts. For example, roughly $144/mo we pay for SSR times like seven years plus the few thousand we put down last year, that total all divided by like thirty something years, then that amount subtracts from what you received. Once you enter that in Turbo Tax your refund goes back up after entering the income took you down.
> 
> 2. We live in WA state, we pay no state income tax.


We also have no state taxes.  Legally it's not feasible to deduct the cost of the item, only the yearly expenses and any advertising or similar direct costs. Unlike a condo, it's almost impossible to meet the IRS rules to be able to depreciate it.  About the only way to do so would be if one owned a boatload of points and never used it for personal use.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 9, 2018)

Dean said:


> IMO buying specifically to rent doesn't make sense.  It's a high risk investment and the returns are decent but not great comparatively speaking.  As for exchanging it depends on what you exchange to.  If it's something that would be cheap, I'd disagree, but if it's Maui 4th of July or similar it makes sense.  An AI or MX in general really doesn't make sense.  IF ones uses a broker it won't be double after taxes but it can be if you rent privately.  Realistically the highest fed tax right now would be 24% on roughly half the rental amount.
> 
> We also have no state taxes.  Legally it's not feasible to deduct the cost of the item, only the yearly expenses and any advertising or similar direct costs. Unlike a condo, it's almost impossible to meet the IRS rules to be able to depreciate it.  About the only way to do so would be if one owned a boatload of points and never used it for personal use.



Profit on a timeshare would be taxed at the same rate as your overall tax. So it could exceed 24% especially in high tax states like California. Most people in California easily meet the 9-10% state tax rate and it goes up to 13%. Federal tax ranges from the 20s to about 37% right now. There are very little deductions now for “average” high income earners since SALT is now limited to $10,000. For us, I think we are better off using DVC points or finding a high value exchange.


----------



## Dean (Dec 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Profit on a timeshare would be taxed at the same rate as your overall tax. So it could exceed 24% especially in high tax states like California. Most people in California easily meet the 9-10% state tax rate and it goes up to 13%. Federal tax ranges from the 20s to about 37% right now. There are very little deductions now for “average” high income earners since SALT is now limited to $10,000. For us, I think we are better off using DVC points or finding a high value exchange.


That's why I said fed rates, states vary and the deductibility of such state & local taxes is limited.  But it's no more than 24% fed tax until your taxable income exceeds $315K ($340K before exemptions) and even then the 32% would only apply to the marginal amount.  US of course.  For me personally I want 20% return on a high risk depreciating asset.  I just talked to someone recently that has almost 3K points and basically only uses them to rent so they may be able to meet the criteria to treat it like a condo and depreciate it.  Still not a great choice in my mind  but we've all done worse and if they get out when prices are up it'll work out even better.  But the reality to someone that earns more and/or lives in a high income tax state is their costs are high no matter what unless they just spend everything.  Even if they invest in things with deferred taxes, rates will almost certainly go up enough such that the fed taxes in 10-20 years on any gains will eat about as much as just paying taxes on it now with the added state taxes, generalizing of course.  If we want to use these arguments to decide where to invest, I'm with you, look at all the variables that apply to your situation, make you're best assumptions, hope for the best and plan for the worst.  Unfortunately many use these arguments to just spend the money and it doesn't measure up when it's used that way.  I'd say invest AND budget for vacations, DVC should come out of the vacation budget and be looked at as money down the drain, anything above that is gravy.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean said:


> That's why I said fed rates, states vary and the deductibility of such state & local taxes is limited.  But it's no more than 24% fed tax until your taxable income exceeds $315K ($340K before exemptions) and even then the 32% would only apply to the marginal amount.  US of course.  For me personally I want 20% return on a high risk depreciating asset.  I just talked to someone recently that has almost 3K points and basically only uses them to rent so they may be able to meet the criteria to treat it like a condo and depreciate it.  Still not a great choice in my mind  but we've all done worse and if they get out when prices are up it'll work out even better.  But the reality to someone that earns more and/or lives in a high income tax state is their costs are high no matter what unless they just spend everything.  Even if they invest in things with deferred taxes, rates will almost certainly go up enough such that the fed taxes in 10-20 years on any gains will eat about as much as just paying taxes on it now with the added state taxes, generalizing of course.  If we want to use these arguments to decide where to invest, I'm with you, look at all the variables that apply to your situation, make you're best assumptions, hope for the best and plan for the worst.  Unfortunately many use these arguments to just spend the money and it doesn't measure up when it's used that way.  I'd say invest AND budget for vacations, DVC should come out of the vacation budget and be looked at as money down the drain, anything above that is gravy.



Even if we assume that federal taxes are low i.e. 24%, almost every tax payer in California pays an average of 9% since the income level to reach 9% is fairly low for California. So we can assume the “average” person in California will pay 33% effective taxes, assuming they are middle income in California. That is a lot to pay out off the top from a timeshare rental and many of us are in higher income brackets. It seems to me that people should buy to use, and only rent as a last resort. For my family, renting our DVC points is not all that profitable after taxes.


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Even if we assume that federal taxes are low i.e. 24%, almost every tax payer in California pays an average of 9% since the income level to reach 9% is fairly low for California. So we can assume the “average” person in California will pay 33% effective taxes, assuming they are middle income in California. That is a lot to pay out off the top from a timeshare rental and many of us are in higher income brackets. It seems to me that people should buy to use, and only rent as a last resort. For my family, renting our DVC points is not all that profitable after taxes.


I agree that it's not worth it but if your "evil rich" and chose to live in a high tax state, that is a specialty situation that isn't going to apply to the majority of DVC members.  And it applies to every single investment to some degree, that's why a lot of people move out of those states to lower tax states.  It certainly can cause you to make different investment decisions.  The reality is that if one bought retail a few years or more before and sold out now, the profit could measure up.  But it was still a high risk venture, much like smaller to midsize company individual stocks but not penny stocks.  But that assumes one sells out and for one buying in now or even if the person that bought years ago, the same is almost certain to NOT be true in a few years.  Owning and keeping it from an investment standpoint is roughly the same as buying DVC at today's prices.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 1, 2019)

I like to rent DVC - where could I find a place to find renters? I checked TUG - rentals - but haven’t seen any DVC - 

What is David’s posted earlier? Thank you

Also - which DVC is good for kids 4-6-11-13 old ?


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> I like to rent DVC - where could I find a place to find renters? I checked TUG - rentals - but haven’t seen any DVC -
> 
> What is David’s posted earlier? Thank you
> 
> Also - which DVC is good for kids 4-6-11-13 old ?


There are several brokers than facilitate rentals as a go between and take a cut, David's is one but there are several others now.  Redweeks, DIS and Mouseowners can be good places, there is also a DVCrent Yahoo group.  There are a few of us here that do at times, some more than others.  I don't very often personally.

Since you're asking which resort, I presume you haven't rented before or have much on property experience around the resorts that are similar to DVC.  For that group I'd say it depends on your goals and how much park time.  If you're going heavy on the parks I'd say Bay Lake Towers is likely the best as you can walk to Magic Kingdom and get to EPCOT with the monorail.  The best value and choice for this group if there's a more stringent budget or less park time is Saratoga Springs.  Boardwalk Standard view would be my suggestion for Disney Hollywood studios or EPCOT as the main focus but BWV preferred or Beach Club would be good choices, jus more expensive.  You may need to plan 7-11 months out, esp if you want the cheaper options at the higher end resorts but should be OK for SSR or Animal Kingdom.  You'll need a 2 BR for 6 people.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you  - actually party of 8 - I only have 2 kids  

Correct - never been and no clue - just heard if want convince, best to stay on site to access early hours (magic?)


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Thank you  - actually party of 8 - I only have 2 kids
> 
> Correct - never been and no clue - just heard if want convince, best to stay on site to access early hours (magic?)


Whether it's best to stay on site depends but it comes with advantages and cost.  If you'll have a car and go to the parks only a couple of days, I'd likely stay off, esp if on a tighter budged.  SSR standard, OKW and BWV standard are going to be the best prices.  BLT standard might be the best value but it will be quite a bit more.  AKV value is actually cheapest but getting it is difficult to almost impossible. Even BWV standard is tough much of the year.  For a 2 BR for a week you're looking at a minimum of over $5K and up to $8K or more for some options.  And if you paid cash direct, it'd be dramatically more still.  Remember that for 2 couples and 2 kids each you have to consider the unit configurations.  As a rule a dedicated (non lockoff) 2 BR will have a King, 2 queens and a pullout and a lockoff a King, queen and 2 pullouts, one loveseat (full sized).  The exception is that OKW has 2 queens in all second BR.  You're welcome to email me directly if you want at deandal@pobox.com.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 1, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Correct - never been and no clue...best to stay on site to access early hours (magic?)


Dean's excellent posts explained many of the DVC specific issues...but a few more details might be useful.

There are four main reasons to stay 'on property' at WDW - Proximity (aka travel time), early and late magic hours, 60 day fastpasses (FPs), and 'length of stay' Advance Dining Reservations (ADRs). The best proximity is offered by BLT (you can walk to the MK) as well as BCV and BWV (an easy walk to EPCOT and a slightly longer walk to HS). The other MK resorts offer monorail and boat access to the MK...with the Poly actually having the best 'proximity' because you can walk to the Ticket and Transportation Center for quicker MK options and the monorail to EPCOT.

As for the other three, if you are going during the peak WDW times when school is out of session (likely given the kid's ages you gave) the magic hours, 60 day FPs, and ADRs actually matter quite a lot. Magic hour lines are shorter (though they build quickly) and FPs for the rides that develop 3+hour wait lines simply aren't available at 30 days. Also, dining reservations at the more popular restaurants can be quite difficult to get when school is out.

That said, starting in 2018 those perks can also be obtained by staying at the The Disney Spring Area Resorts: B Resort & Spa; Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort; DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando; Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace; Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista; Holiday Inn Orlando; Wyndham Lake Buena Vista; and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.

The difficult part of all this is price. Staying 'on property' (particularly in a 2BR villa) has become staggeringly expensive - it's just that renting DVC points is cheaper than paying cash to Disney directly. Even OKW, SSR, and AKV - which mean taking the bus or a car everywhere - are very expensive compared with staying 'off property'.

Lastly, I offer my 2 cents based on our experiences. We own at BCV and BLT and do split stays (Disney moves your luggage) which means that when we're staying on our own points the only park we can't walk to is AK...which is very nice. We stayed at AKV once and while we enjoyed the resort I would never stay there (or OKW or SSR) again without a car. We stayed at the DoubleTree twice (before they offered WDW perks) and it was perfectly fine. And lastly, in 2017 we stayed in a very nice Marriott Vacation Club 2BR villa right down the road from WDW. And even though we stayed in the lowest possible season of 'school breaks' - the last week before Labor Day when much of the country has already returned to school - the lack of 'good' fastpasses and ADRs really did make for a less enjoyable WDW experience. YMMV.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 1, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> Dean's excellent posts explained many of the DVC specific issues...but a few more details might be useful.
> 
> There are four main reasons to stay 'on property' at WDW - Proximity (aka travel time), early and late magic hours, 60 day fastpasses (FPs), and 'length of stay' Advance Dining Reservations (ADRs). The best proximity is offered by BLT (you can walk to the MK) as well as BCV and BWV (an easy walk to EPCOT and a slightly longer walk to HS). The other MK resorts offer monorail and boat access to the MK...with the Poly actually having the best 'proximity' because you can walk to the Ticket and Transportation Center for quicker MK options and the monorail to EPCOT.
> 
> ...



I agree with the 4 reasons to stay on property but I think there is one more reason - the theming and experience at Disney resorts like Animal Kingdom and Aulani. These 2 resorts, especially AK, are so unique and different than any other resorts in the world. Aulani is more Hawaiian than any resort in Hawaii. Staying at AK is as close to an African Safari as you can get outside of Africa. I am staying at the Grand Floridian this spring and hope that Resort will be incredible too. I have stayed at Boardwalk and Poly but those 2 did not impress me.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 1, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> ...I think there is one more reason - the theming and experience at Disney resorts like Animal Kingdom...


AK is unique in that it is the one WDW DVC resort I can actually imagine spending a day or three simply enjoying the resort. We've had wonderful animal sightings from our room, the common spaces, and even Sanaa (one of the restaurants). The pools are fun and the themeing - particularly in the huge common spaces - is spectacular. The Wilderness Lodge (Boulder and Copper Creek) also has some great themeing - kind of like a re-imagined Ahwahnee in Yosemite. Lastly, while the themeing at BCV isn't the greatest it does have the best pool complex - Stormalong Bay.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 1, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> I like to rent DVC - where could I find a place to find renters? I checked TUG - rentals - but haven’t seen any DVC -
> 
> What is David’s posted earlier? Thank you
> 
> Also - which DVC is good for kids 4-6-11-13 old ?


Have you tried other travel boards? Disboards, very active travel forum,  is a popular travel board forum for Disney lovers, Disneyland section as well. I believe there is a renters section, never rented our points before. There is a separate DVC section and subsections within. Think for your age kids, I would say either Beachclub or Polynesian. Love both resorts, as a renter at BC you would have access to the gorgeous main pool, Stormalong Bay, sand bottom, huge pool and the smaller quieter Beachclub Villa pool and at the Poly there are 3 water area, the main pool, Lava pool which is gorgeous, adjacent younger kid area with lovely water playscape, and a quieter pool there as well. BC is very difficult to get during Food and Wine Season, late August through beginning of November as the proximity to Epcot is incredible, easy walking distance to back entrance. If you like the beach, both Hilton Head and Vero are fabulous resorts. We travel in May the latest though as I understand the entire island of Hilton Head is extremely busy summer months. Vero is a great beach resort, but much quieter with good restaurants, but you must drive about 15 to 20 minutes to get to great restaurants. Good luck!


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 2, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> AK is unique in that it is the one WDW DVC resort I can actually imagine spending a day or three simply enjoying the resort. We've had wonderful animal sightings from our room, the common spaces, and even Sanaa (one of the restaurants). The pools are fun and the themeing - particularly in the huge common spaces - is spectacular. The Wilderness Lodge (Boulder and Copper Creek) also has some great themeing - kind of like a re-imagined Ahwahnee in Yosemite. Lastly, while the themeing at BCV isn't the greatest it does have the best pool complex - Stormalong Bay.



So far, I have stayed at AKL Jambo House (love it), Boardwalk, Polynesian and Aulani (love it too). AKL and Aulani both have incredible theming and nothing beats watching the animals from your balcony. Boardwalk was okay but the boardwalk was not all that impressive in terms of its restaurants and shops. I expected more. Polynesian has a great lobby and some good onsite restaurants but I much prefer a 1 BR over a studio. Next trip, I am going back to ALK Jambo House again and also trying out Grand Floridian and Copper Creek. I hope I love them both as much as AKL.


----------



## Howdy_TX (Feb 5, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> Have you tried other travel boards? Disboards, very active travel forum,  is a popular travel board forum for Disney lovers, Disneyland section as well. I believe there is a renters section, never rented our points before. There is a separate DVC section and subsections within. Think for your age kids, I would say either Beachclub or Polynesian. Love both resorts, as a renter at BC you would have access to the gorgeous main pool, Stormalong Bay, sand bottom, huge pool and the smaller quieter Beachclub Villa pool and at the Poly there are 3 water area, the main pool, Lava pool which is gorgeous, adjacent younger kid area with lovely water playscape, and a quieter pool there as well. BC is very difficult to get during Food and Wine Season, late August through beginning of November as the proximity to Epcot is incredible, easy walking distance to back entrance. If you like the beach, both Hilton Head and Vero are fabulous resorts. We travel in May the latest though as I understand the entire island of Hilton Head is extremely busy summer months. Vero is a great beach resort, but much quieter with good restaurants, but you must drive about 15 to 20 minutes to get to great restaurants. Good luck!



Thanks - I’ll check them out - looks like I do need find someone will rent their DVC points - a go for this Xmas - and I think now I need to start looking if I want AK... since other mentioned are great for their pool - but Xmas maybe too cold for swimming ???

Ps - I’m having problem signup with DISboards  “New registrations are currently not being accepted” ???? HUH HUH?????


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 6, 2019)

Howdy_TX said:


> Thanks - I’ll check them out - looks like I do need find someone will rent their DVC points - a go for this Xmas - and I think now I need to start looking if I want AK... since other mentioned are great for their pool - but Xmas maybe too cold for swimming ???
> 
> Ps - I’m having problem signup with DISboards  “New registrations are currently not being accepted” ???? HUH HUH?????


 That seems strange that new members cannot sign up. Unfortunately, Christmas Week will be very difficult, owners book at 11 months and that week is very much in demand. Have never gone to Disney during Christmas Week, but it is extremely crowded! You may get to use the Hot Tub, but typically not warm enough for swimming. We were there mid December this year and it was unfortunately more misty and rainy than chilly, one of the days we had some sun and used the hot tub. We enjoy the parks, but our vacation style is to enjoy the DVC resort pools. Stayed at Bay Lake Tower for the first time in October and loved it, gorgeous pool, walk to Magic Kingdom, have use of the Contemporary pool as well, right on the monorail. Good Luck with your booking, definitely do it now if you are considering it!


----------

